# Flex PE14-2 or XC 3401 or Rupes???



## ad_330_coupe (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to buy a machine polisher but I am unsure which to get, through my research i have ended up looking at the Flex PE 14-2 or the XC 3401, however i also considered the Rupes.

So basically I am looking for some advice on which to get. What I dont want to do is get the wrong one and regret it later. 

So, could you please offer me some advice on which way i want to go....

Thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Best advice is find a way to try them all. You've picked an expensive line up, and for every happy customer I bet there is someone regretting their choice. IMO the 3401 is the most flexible on your list, it does EVERYTHING but some just can't get on with it. Again IMO the Bigfoot offers an amazing finish but is crazy expensive, and you need a sepetate machine AND a compressor to do tight areas. Flex rotary is stunning but is just a rotary, and some struggle on certain paint types with a rotary. 

Trying is key when investing that much mulla


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

+1 ^ As Matt says :thumb:
But i'm a flex fellow :lol:


----------



## ad_330_coupe (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for your replies....

I may be being ignorant here but why would I need another machine and compressor if I went with the Rupes?

The XC 3401 and Rupes are similar prices, but what's the difference between the 15ES and 21ES?

Thanks


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

suspal said:


> +1 ^ As Matt says :thumb:
> But i'm a flex fellow :lol:


:thumb: :drool: 
i myself love using my pe14 when ever i can but i end up using my 3401 more often than the pe-14


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

ad_330_coupe said:


> but what's the difference between the 15ES and 21ES?
> 
> Thanks


Difference in throw (hope I used the correct term).
So the 21 has a 21mm orbit and the 15 a 15mm orbit.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

correct with the throw you only need a compressor with the LHR75


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ad_330_coupe said:


> Thanks for your replies....
> 
> I may be being ignorant here but why would I need another machine and compressor if I went with the Rupes?
> 
> ...


It int like a standard da where you can swap out to a little 75mm pad for ignt spots. To use spot pads you need another rupes da, which is air fed so you need a compressor also


----------



## ad_330_coupe (Apr 6, 2009)

stangalang said:


> It int like a standard da where you can swap out to a little 75mm pad for ignt spots. To use spot pads you need another rupes da, which is air fed so you need a compressor also


So in summary the flex would provide me with a more versatile solution?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

yes especially if you get the lake country backing plates :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ad_330_coupe said:


> So in summary the flex would provide me with a more versatile solution?


I personally feel so yes, but I know some can't get on with it at all, so it is worth trying first hence my original point. 
The rupes is incredibly effective though there is no getting away from it dude.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

There is an electric LHR 75 in the pipeline soon, but yeh, still the need for a separate machine. Which in my position, isnt such a bad thing. A smaller tool is welcome in those kind of spots. But I can imagine it being frustrating and costly for an enthusiast details. Mind you, ive got a huge compressor too.

In my honest opinion though, You can still get just as good results with a standard DA with the right gear.


----------



## ad_330_coupe (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the help so far guys.

So is the better option the XC 3401 rather than a Rotary?

And can anyone reccomend a good package to start with?

Or any other alternatives i should be looking at?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-pr...polisher-xpert-polish-flex-soft-bag-duplicate


----------

